# Using The WSM in bad weather



## gallagherpilot (Nov 24, 2014)

I am smoking a turkey on Wednesday the day  before thanksgiving. The weather channel is  calling for rain and snow that day. Does anyone have some tips on running the WSM in bad weather is it even possible?


----------



## woundedyak (Nov 24, 2014)

Just keep it out of direct wind and rain. Don't worry about outside temp. I've ran mine in -30 weather and it ran like a champ. It just ate a ton of fuel. Wind is what kills the WSM. It won't get past 150degrees. If you don't have a place to keep out of the wind and rain. Start thinking about a temporary shelter for it now. There are a ton of ideas on this site.  If it's just cold and snowing, you will be fine.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 24, 2014)

Wrap it in an inexpensive welder's blanket from someplace like Harbor Freight.  Then use squeeze clamps to secure it together (also Harbor Freight).  It won't matter what the outdoor conditions are then.


----------



## gallagherpilot (Dec 5, 2014)

image.jpg



__ gallagherpilot
__ Dec 5, 2014


















image.jpg



__ gallagherpilot
__ Dec 5, 2014






Thank you Noboundries the turkey came out great during the winter storm! I actually had to fight high temps because the blanket was working so well.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 5, 2014)

$40 6 ft. x 8 ft. welding blanket and 3 or 4 spring clamps from home depot at $2 each. I can run in windy conditions at 25° F.













DSCN1871.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Mar 16, 2014


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 6, 2014)

Careful. I read recently where some welding blankets "shed" fiberglass slivers. Don't get that one.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 8, 2014)

Bama BBQ said:


> Careful. I read recently where some welding blankets "shed" fiberglass slivers. Don't get that one.


They do a little bit (mostly when new), but I never am messing with the blanket when the lid is off the smoker so it's never on the food. Main issue is you get a little on your arms, but just rinse them off with some water and your good. Now that my blanket is over a year it hardly sheds at all.


----------

